# 2 Heatmats 1 thermostat



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I think i know the answer already, but just wanted to check with you guys

Can i run 2 identical heat mats from one thermostat? the only difference is the size of the vivariums there going into.

Boths viv will be set up with thermometers, to double check everything

many thanks


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Yep they will be fine no problem providing combined wattage is within load capability of stat.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

cheers lotusnut,

Just wanted to confirm what what i thought


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

yep i run 3of mine


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD (Sep 15, 2008)

thats fine


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

if the viv's are different sizes then you wont get the same temps in each.
if you put the probe in the bigger viv the small 1 will over heat.
if it's in the small 1 the big 1 will be too cold.
you need another stat.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I'll be using identical heat mats, and only wanting to heat the area directly above the mat. I would have thought that this would work fine??

As the heat mat is not going to be heating the whole tank or raising any ambient temps, only the hides that are directly above them.

Would anyone else like to comment ?


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

You could, but the problem is there will only be one probe.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

one probe placed on either of the mats, from the stat

Then both mats will have a digital thermometer on them, to check and measure the temps are correct and constant


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

What happens if one of the mats in the viv without the stat probe has a problem and the mat overheats??...... Cooked inhabitant??..... :blush: Just a thought.... J


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

both heat mats will be run through the same stat!

So when the correct temp is reached they both turn on/off


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

newtort said:


> both heat mats will be run through the same stat!
> 
> So when the correct temp is reached they both turn on/off


That's only true oif the temperature in boith vivs are identicval before the stat turns off.
Mats are created slightly differently, one viv will have slightly more cooling than the other. there will be different volumes in air in them if they are anything else but identical vivs, and so on.

Only one viv can be said to have proper temperature control in this case, and for the viv without the probe yoiu may as well shove it up against a warm central heating radiator for all the _control _over heat you will be giving to it.

The only time it is sensible to run several mats from one controller is when all the mats are in the same viv. Just relying on thermometers does you no good unless you monitor them personally all the time, because thermometers can't kill the power when one mat fails, ora fuse blows.

If the fuse to the controlled mat fails the controller turns up the output to it's maximum to try to get some heat into that viv. If you have another mat in circuit with that controller then it will get all the heat and the probe won't feel any of it. The result here is that one viv goes cold and the other cooks.

If you have one controller failure you lose both pets, but instead if you have two controllers and one fails then only one animal suffers, not both.


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

fixitsan.

I'll be using digital thermostats with built in alarms, and dual zone thermometers in each viv also with built in alarms.

I will carry spare heats mats, and also a spare thermostat, just in case anything does go wrong. (i always make sure i have a spare electrical items that im using for any pets)

I will test out the two vivs in question for atleast a week solid, to ensure that the correct temps are being reached and maintained.


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

newtort said:


> fixitsan.
> 
> I'll be using digital thermostats with built in alarms, and dual zone thermometers in each viv also with built in alarms.
> 
> ...



Good to hear !

But i can't help wondering why, if you have all that spare equipment, you don't just put one controller and probe and mat in each individual viv , it's no good on the shelf !


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

I know what you mean!

They will only be used if needed, if something fails i will have an instant backup that i can switch over to. And if i used them all seperate i would just end up going out and buying more to use as a back up, and they would end up being stored in the cupboard instead.

I hope this makes sense, and you dont think im trying to cut corners or save money?? 

I believe the way that im going to set them all up, i will be able to monitor two vivs, (nothing live inside) over a period of time, to ensure that the correct levels are being maintained.

If due to the different sized vivs this is not possible, or too much fluctuations. I will scrap the idea's and use seperate items.


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i used to run 3 off one stat, as long as the max wattage isnt exceeded


----------



## fixitsan (Apr 15, 2008)

newtort said:


> I know what you mean!
> 
> They will only be used if needed, if something fails i will have an instant backup that i can switch over to. And if i used them all seperate i would just end up going out and buying more to use as a back up, and they would end up being stored in the cupboard instead.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean but considering that you were going to run two vivs from one controller you could probably still do that if you had to, in an emergency for a short period of time. 

Don't think I'm trying to criticise you, my mind just works a bit too logically sometimes !


----------

